# Old age adventurers 2014 photosafari photos are now being posted



## oldageadventurer (Mar 25, 2015)

My wife & I continue to spend our pensioner's years in our LC 4x4 with roof top tent in game reserves in Southern Africa. We prefer to go to unfenced camps because of the lonely hours this provides. We are extra careful. But adventures abound. In 2013 a massive lion walked past our camp site. We looked up to see him stroll past at 20m. 2 years later our hearts have stopped pounding. On this last trip Marianne broke bones after stepping in a ground squirrel hole while hanging up washing in Mata Mata camp. However, she continues to love our adventures & egg me on. We returned home in December & after much editing have now started posting on our website. The first photos in our 2014 portfolio in www.africaraw.com are from Kgalagadi. Below are two photos from my ever improving & ever enthusiastic wife.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 5, 2015)

I enjoyed going through your portfolio page - WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL photos

Thank you for sharing,
Dylan


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 5, 2015)

Beautiful photos on your website.  Lots of artistic sensibility, in an unpredictable environment.


----------



## oldageadventurer (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the comments. Warms the creative currents in a slowly aging mind. Much appreciated!

We have now just finishing posting our Kgalagadi photos in the 2014 photo safari portfolio (total 165 pictures) & have just moved onto editing & posting the photos we took in Etosha 

We wanted to share this last part in Kalahari with you by showing this magnificent lioness drinking at sunrise. Makes all the long hours of just sitting & waiting all seem worthwhile for us


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi oldageadventurer. 
Now that is a beautiful shot, to me the framing, colours and alignment all add up to a stunning shot, well done. Did she sit to drink lined up right in front of you or did you have to manoeuvre to the location after she started drinking? 

Cheers, Graham. 



oldageadventurer said:


> Thanks for the comments. Warms the creative currents in a slowly aging mind. Much appreciated!
> 
> We have now just finishing posting our Kgalagadi photos in the 2014 photo safari portfolio (total 165 pictures) & have just moved onto editing & posting the photos we took in Etosha
> 
> We wanted to share this last part in Kalahari with you by showing this magnificent lioness drinking at sunrise. Makes all the long hours of just sitting & waiting all seem worthwhile for us


----------



## oldageadventurer (Apr 13, 2015)

The waterholes at Kgalagadi are boreholes put down around 1914 by a Scottish engineer. Thus you often have to zoom in your shots to cut out lead pipes & bricks in the Kgalagadi. However sometimes the solar powered water supply flows over & small rivulets allow very beautiful pictures. My wife & I have been visiting the Kgalagadi for over month each year for 9 years I think. We have developed the approach that we choose the most beautiful places for either am or pm shots & then sit, sit, & sit. The stage is set & we just patiently wait for the actors to arrive. If they don't we will be there waiting again the next day.

So for this shot we had parked on the relatively small parking area with the best view of the small strip of water. We had taken a wide angle view of sand & sky with a drinking hartebeest (see portfolio) when we saw the lioness strolling up (mate of the lions portrayed in the series in the portfolio). I hate moving around with big lens & lens mountings. Also have to chose optimal position for my wife in rear seat as well. The Kgalagadi has so very much to offer. The ugley water holes i.e. animals with lead pipes out of their heads is a small sacrifice but you need patience +++. Etosha has natural water fountains & that is also wonderful.

best wishes


----------



## Eldar (Apr 13, 2015)

I have just spent the last hour looking through the majority of images at your website. Truly a fantastic portfolio. Thanks for sharing all of this with us.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi oldageadventurer. 
Many thanks for the added info. 
I have just spent a short while looking through your portfolio. Very nice, I especially liked that you have taken the time to add not only titles and descriptions, but the small facts that you have added to some of the shots. 
Site bookmarked, I'm going to be spending a while there I think. Many thanks for sharing with us. 

Cheers, Graham 



oldageadventurer said:


> The waterholes at Kgalagadi are boreholes
> 8< snip 8<
> The Kgalagadi has so very much to offer. The ugley water holes i.e. animals with lead pipes out of their heads is a small sacrifice but you need patience +++. Etosha has natural water fountains & that is also wonderful.
> 
> best wishes


----------



## oldageadventurer (May 3, 2015)

We have just yesterday finished editing & posting our 2014 portfolio; & there are a total of 359 photos from Kgalagadi & Etosha.

We leave tomorrow for our next trek for 3 months in Kruger, Etosha, & Kgalagadi. Roof top tent was repaired & LC 4x4 & fridge serviced so should be able to pick them up, shop & then slowly & carefully drive.

Thanks for all the kind comments that I had not yet replied to. Till August & I hope a few good post summer rains photographs from our trip.


----------

